# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Новогодние песни

## Vanya

Новый год. Лично для меня самый долгожданный праздник 
Здесь предлагаю делиться песнями на новогоднюю тему. Вот для начала:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Ну и особняком залил 2 трека, просто там фсякие нецензурные выражения :acute:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

*Знаете, так настроение эта тема поднимает, так хочется праздника поскорей!*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 29.11.2009 в 00:36_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

"Снег кружится" \ гр. "БИ-2"

----------


## Banderlogen

Дай Дарогу! - Новый год
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
С новым годом, крошка! - Мумий Тролль

----------


## AKON

Natalya_Novikova_Zdravstvuy_Noviy_God_DJ_Solovey_e  lectro_remix 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

DJ_Solovey_New_Years_Electro_Theme 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

София Ротару - Белая Зима- [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Banderlogen

Минипак новогодних 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ZET - З Новым Годам.
Крамбамбуля - Новы год
Крамбамбуля - З Новым Годам. (Самая вясёлая )

----------


## BIGm[]n

Гуф - новогодняя взрослые дяди не качайте))))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*ТИХАЯ НОЧЬ*
_"Песня слышная вокруг света"_
_по Билли Эгану, историку по вопросам рождественских традиций._
180 лет назад рождественский гимн "Stille Nacht! Heilige Nacht" был заслушан впервые в церкви деревни Оберндорф, в Австрии. Приход в ту полночную мессу в церкви Св.Николаса слушал как голоса помощника пастора, Фр. Джозефа Мора, и директора хора, Франса Завера Грубера, звоноко пронизали церковь под аккомпанимент гитары Фр. Мора. На каждом из этих шести стихов, хор повторял последние две строчки в гармонию четверостишью. 
На том Сочельнике была рождена песня, которая впоследующем проложит крылатый путь в сердца людей во всем мире. Теперь уже, в переводе на сотни языков, ежегодно в декабре ее поют многие миллионы, - от маленьких часовен в Андах до величественных соборов в Антверпене и Риме.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Тихая ночь, дивная ночь! (RUSSIAN) * 

Тихая ночь, дивная ночь!
Дремлет все, лишь не спит
В благоговенье святая чета;
Чудным Младенцем полны их сердца,
Радость в душе их горит.
Радость в душе их горит.

Тихая ночь, дивная ночь!
Глас с небес возвестил:
Радуйтесь, ныне родился Христос,
Мир и спасение всем Он принес,
Свыше нас Свет посетил!
Свыше нас Свет посетил! 

Тихая ночь, дивная ночь!
К небу нас Бог призвал,
О, да откроются наши сердца
И да прославят Его все уста,
Он нам Спасителя дал.
Он нам Спасителя дал.

_Elvis_Presley_Silent_Night    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

